# Linux LiveCD that works with HP Pavilion DV6000 laptops



## b_man (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi,

Recently my HP Pavilion DV6000 laptop got a jolt from my cousin and since then it is not able to boot into Windows Vista. I got it from the US so it is not supported by HP India (that's what they told me).

Anyways, i have come across many websites whose forums insist that their problems were solved by using a Linux Live CD to boot the computer from the CD/DVD and then running diagnostic checks and repairs on the HDD from there.

I would like to do the same, and i downloaded the Linux Mint 4.0. However, it seems the drivers supplied with it are not compatible with my DV6000 laptop.

Can anyone please help me out by telling me which Linux Live CD can be used with my laptop; especially one that comes with some diagnostic/repair software for the HDD.


Thanks a million.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 24, 2008)

Charan has the same series and Sabayon works fine with him, except that he had config hassles with wifi. So I guess you can download the lite edition (1CD). 

But what exactly do you wanna do?


----------



## b_man (Feb 24, 2008)

I want to use the linux live CD to see if i can still access my HDD partitions and then use whatever diagnostic tools are available in the live CD to diagnose and repair my HDD.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 24, 2008)

You can check your disk for errors. Thats all you can do apart from creating/deleting parittions from a LiveCD. If the partition could be read then you can backup your data to some external drive.


----------



## urvan4ce (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey i think your MBR's corrupted..... if u r not booting windows vista.... try using anyother lightweight utility.... or u will be confused !!!....use windows bootable cd to check wether u can access the partitions


----------



## aku (Feb 25, 2008)

Use the Vista Bootable DVD or just the pe image to run a diagnostic test and repair the corrupted vista bootloader.
In case that isnt working, then u might also try using the recovery  manager, press *F11* while booting your system, and follow the instructions carefully.
BTW, doing so can erase all your data present in the C: drive.


----------



## b_man (Feb 25, 2008)

urvan, aku...i tried both those things but it is not working for me.

Windows Bootable CD ultimately takes me to the Recovery menu where i can see nothing but a Black Screen and a mouse pointer.

Same with F11. I was able to use another program based on linux Live CD to access my partitions and transfer my data over to my desktop. But i need some way to access my partitions and run some diagnostic tools to repair my HDD.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 25, 2008)

When you've transfered all you data then juse use GParted to wipe you hdd and re-create partitions.


----------

